# Systematic review: complementary and alternative medicine in the irritable bowel synd



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2006 Feb;23(4):465-71. Systematic review: complementary and alternative medicine in the irritable bowel syndrome.Hussain Z, Quigley EM.Department of Medicine, Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre, Cork University Hospital, Cork, Ireland.Background Complementary and alternative medical therapies and practices are widely employed in the treatment of the irritable bowel syndrome. Aim To review the usage of complementary and alternative medicine in the irritable bowel syndrome, and to assess critically the basis and evidence for its use. Methods A systematic review of complementary and alternative medical therapies and practices in the irritable bowel syndrome was performed based on literature obtained through a Medline search. Results A wide variety of complementary and alternative medical practices and therapies are commonly employed by irritable bowel syndrome patients both in conjunction with and in lieu of conventional therapies. As many of these therapies have not been subjected to controlled clinical trials, some, at least, of their efficacy may reflect the high-placebo response rate that is characteristic of irritable bowel syndrome. Of those that have been subjected to clinical trials most have involved small poor quality studies. There is, however, evidence to support efficacy for hypnotherapy, some forms of herbal therapy and certain probiotics in irritable bowel syndrome. Conclusions Doctors caring for irritable bowel syndrome patients need to recognize the near ubiquity of complementary and alternative medical use among this population and the basis for its use. All complementary and alternative medicine is not the same and some, such as hypnotherapy, forms of herbal therapy, specific diets and probiotics, may well have efficacy in irritable bowel syndrome. Above all, we need more science and more controlled studies; the absence of truly randomized placebo-controlled trials for many of these therapies has limited meaningful progress in this area.


----------

